# My Hand Howitzer By Milbro



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

hello, a few weeks ago i messaged peter on a forum and asked a load of questions. i had trouble deciding if i wanted this slingshot or that one, they were all very beautiful. i have been wanting the howitzer for some time and so i told peter that i would buy that one. but then i kept changing my mind which i think has created a lot of confusion. i was gonna go for the howitzer, then i was going to go for the aluminium gamekeeper pocket rocket 3. but at last i came back to the howitzer in bronze. today, the product arrived and i noticed straight away how heavy it was. i opened the packaging and there it was. the most beautiful slingshot i have seen on the internet is now in my hands. Pete was nice enough to have a set of bands to come with it made from theraband gold. anyway, enough talk. photos should be able to tell the rest. hope you enjoy!
Daniel


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

it's a little beauty!! I think you made the right choice.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I love that model. Congratulations, man. I know you will enjoy it.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

so what re your shooting impressions? mine are very good, wood is nice, solid, but the bronze in your hands just feels different. a good out of the box shooter as well.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I have one, soild built good for very heavy band, you shall try hunter band set up or triple like Tobias.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

i tried a full sheet of theraband red on each side, the band was cut around 20cm long. the pull was very nice and i cannot wait to take it out today.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool, that is a nice one DJ


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

That really is a beautiful slingshot!
It's increasingly entering my "want" section.

Congratulations!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

congratulation to your new Slingshot! 
i have two of them and i love them to!
Tobias


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Daniel J said:


> i tried a full sheet of theraband red on each side, the band was cut around 20cm long. the pull was very nice and i cannot wait to take it out today.


full sheet! how long?


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

newconvert said:


> i tried a full sheet of theraband red on each side, the band was cut around 20cm long. the pull was very nice and i cannot wait to take it out today.


full sheet! how long?
[/quote]it's actually just the full width(14cm) done 20cm long.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Daniel J said:


> i tried a full sheet of theraband red on each side, the band was cut around 20cm long. the pull was very nice and i cannot wait to take it out today.


full sheet! how long?
[/quote]it's actually just the full width(14cm) done 20cm long.
[/quote]wow, thats a rectangle not a band


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

i think a full width each side red is easy for this Slingshot!
i test here a full width (tapered) black per side, this rocks! but start easy, this is dangerous stuff...


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

TobseB said:


> i think a full width each side red is easy for this Slingshot!
> i test here a full width (tapered) black per side, this rocks! but start easy, this is dangerous stuff...


sweet vid, you say tapered on the full width?


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

i use the full bandwidth and cut on both sides a triangular piece (3,5 to 0 cm), then i have a symmetrical trapezoidal (14 to 7cm), this is not so much work. otherwise i have to cut 6 piece.
the performace is not less if you use a full Band it´s only the look, 3 layer per Side are the same but more work.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have my Howitzer did not realize how powerful it was shooting inside my house went through my catch box into the wall .Lucky for me I had a piece of
plywood behind it. no damage. I was shooting 7/16 steel ammo guess I was pulling to hard on the Bands on that shot LOL..
Oh love the Howitzer Milbro is Cool they Rock


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Scrambler84 said:


> I have my Howitzer did not realize how powerful it was shooting inside my house went through my catch box into the wall .Lucky for me I had a piece of
> plywood behind it. no damage. I was shooting 7/16 steel ammo guess I was pulling to hard on the Bands on that shot LOL..
> Oh love the Howitzer Milbro is Cool they Rock


they are sweet arent they


----------

